
Ask HN: How do you manage bookmarks? - udp
I&#x27;ve a habit of hitting {Ctrl|Cmd}-D every time I see something interesting, with the intention of reading it later.  Consequently, I&#x27;ve accumulated hundreds of bookmarks over the years across different browsers on different machines.<p>I imagine this must be a common problem, and a quick search reveals a plethora of tools out there for managing libraries of links.  Does anyone have recommendations?  Ideally it&#x27;d be either cross-platform software or SaaS without locking my collection into something proprietary.
======
sheraz
Self plug but relevant. This is why I made curabase.com

It is a SaaS with a chrome plugin.

Also it is mvp with lots of rough edges, but it more than solves my use case.
I spend time to improve it when I can, with an eye to monetize in the future.

You are welcome to try and send feedback. I do read and respond to it, and I
even take feature requests like bookmark exports (under development).

------
yjono
I find pocket super convenient. It formats almost all web articles into phone
friendly format to read on the go.
[https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)

~~~
pragyajswl
Came here to recommend this. It really is helpful!

------
ramtatatam
I have been using xmarks for a few years and I find it helpful
([https://xmarks.com/](https://xmarks.com/))

